# Wax Paper?



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Have any of you ever wrapped your soaps in wax paper? I usually use kraft or scrapbook paper but thought I'd try waxed. It looks cute but was wondering if it will allow the soap to breathe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, I purchase those waxed sheets from Gordons that comes in a box.. Problems with humidity can make the paper look awful and then you end up rewrapping.. but the sheets from Gordons is not as heavy as paper as regular waxed paper...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

When I started, I looked at that wax paper from Gordon's, too. Then decided on 65# paper. Not as heavy as card stock, but with enough to it so that it's not flimsy.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I use those dry waxed sheets from Sams. Round soaps look lovely in them. I also use them to wrap my samples, but so far, I've not not liked the way my rectangle bars look in waxed paper. I do a couple of soaps in colored newsprint from fancy local magazines and to make sure the newsprint does not get on the soap, I first wrap the bar in the waxed sheets, then the paper. You can still smell the soap and I've not had any oily spots on the paper, so I think it's breathing just fine.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok thanks! I'm using just regular ol' cut rite wax paper from the grocery store. I'm testing a few bars out before I wrap the whole batch with it. I hope I do not get oily spots. The pre-cut sheets would be really convenient. I might look for some of them at Wal-Mart today.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't know if walmart has the precut sheets, but Sam's does and I got 1000 of them for around $10. I use them for everything. I lay them out on whatever surface I'm wrapping soap on to keep it the surface clean and also keep whatever I can't see from sticking to soap, like fuzz, goat hair floating in the air, etc. I just pull them out of the top, no cutting. I'm paranoid about getting things in my packaging that don't belong there...I used to work in the food industry so learned all about how one egregious complaint can cause a lot of problems....people tell their friends, etc.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I've seen round soaps wrapped in coffee filters that looked really nice. We use cello bags with twist ties and people can just untwist the tie and open the bag if they want to smell the soap.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use those sheets to wrap my round soaps and as an underlayer in some of my paper wrapped soaps. I also wrap them around lotion bottles that I'm mailing. My only complaint is that my regular paper cutter doesn't like cutting them so I have to use another one I have.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I use the 12x12 sheets cut down to 6x6 for the small rounds (cut off the corners to made an octogon shape - keeps it from bunching up). I use the 10x10 sheets in the pop up box (Kabnet -Wax?) for packing between layers in boxes & same as Anita - a clean disposable work space.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Kalne said:


> I use those sheets to wrap my round soaps and as an underlayer in some of my paper wrapped soaps. I also wrap them around lotion bottles that I'm mailing. My only complaint is that my regular paper cutter doesn't like cutting them so I have to use another one I have.


Why as an underlayer? I use just paper and have no issues (usually - some of my softer oil soaps, in the heat we've had, turned ugly and I re-wrapped).


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use it as an 'underlayer' when I'm going for a layered look in my wrapping and the top paper doesn't cover the ends.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Kalne said:


> I use it as an 'underlayer' when I'm going for a layered look in my wrapping and the top paper doesn't cover the ends.


Ooohhhhhhhhh, ok. Now I get it.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Kathy, are you wrapping in the wax paper & then doing a sort cigar band around the bar? Your label on the band? This is something I've been messing with. Do you have any photos? Don't want to copy you but would like to see how others are doing similar wrapping.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, that's how I do some of them. Others are simply wrapped with pretty papers. I'm on a new computer and don't have any of my photos here. I'll try and get some tomorrow if I remember to take my camera to the market.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks. I'll check back later on then.


----------

